# Wild Onions



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2009)

I've read threw the site and found an old post talking about onion toxicity from 2008. Does anyone have wild onions in their pasture? What do you do about it? Does your milk taste bad?

Also, I'm planting Blackberry bushes along my pastures. How aggressively do goats eat them? I'm trying to figure out how many to plant...


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Can't help you with the wild onions but the blackberries are another matter! Mine can strip the canes clean of any green and chew the canes like pretzels in a matter of minutes! I had a huge patch of wild black and rasp berries in my back yard. A couple of my goats got loose and demolished the patch in a very short time.


----------



## Littlepond Farm (Mar 29, 2009)

I agree with Dragon.  The blackberries will be history! 
As far as the wild onions; I have them not in the pasture, but outside of it and anytime I let the girls graze out there, they target the onions!! They absolutely love them... I never leave them out for long if all they are eating is the onions and so far we haven't had a problem. BUT: the milk will taste horrible! LOL. Experienced that first hand.


----------



## favablue (Apr 11, 2009)

We have a buck that always heads straight for our garden onions whenever we take him to mow our lawn for us. He has eaten them down three or four times without any ill effects (except that the onions where having a hard time). If he ate as much as he liked he probably would get a tummy ache though, just like he would with anything else he ate too much of. 
The blackberries would be history. I would put an electric fence around them to keep the goats out. If ever you would like them trimmed or cut back all you would have to do is take it down for a little while.


----------



## Seamus (Apr 9, 2009)

Will the blackberry plants hurt the goats? I guess like anything else, too much of anything is not good. But if the goats were to get out and eat at the bushes, will it make them sick? What types of things would a person want to look for?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

blackberry would not hurt the goats but sure will cut down on you getting any


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

I can't find the info that I thought was here at my finger tips, but I had some studies that shown the blackberry/raspberry plants contain a chemical compound that actually can aid goats/deer in stress. The article was mainly speaking in the lines of doe's in labor, and post labor.

Whim


----------

